# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Counter Strike 1.6 Steam

## OO7

Kush na e gjen pak kete lojen se na duhet me lujt me robt ne Shqiperi. Cracked, Full, me CD Key, si te doni vetem na e gjeni cik vetem mos jete me leke se ashtu dime dhe vete  :pa dhembe:

----------


## lenci_80

po e mor une tani me po o 330.255 kb ose 330 mb me ca ta jap ma thuj 


iriq

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> po e mor une tani me po o 330.255 kb ose 330 mb me ca ta jap ma thuj 
> 
> 
> iriq


Beji upload tek ndonji faqe si puna megaupload.com

----------

